# New Personal Best



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Flounder that is...

Sat I took a little future DVD footage for the Flounder vid with GNETT Fishing (http://www.GNETTfishing.com) Capt Joey Barnett and Capt Earnest Garza.

Flounder are certainly still running and getting bigger... after shooting video all day I took a little time to fish with them at the end of the day. We were fishing flats next to channels.... the top flat, as well as the bottom of the channel next to the channel sidewall.. Top was 3' of water.. bottom was 8 -16 feet. Freeport seems to be having an extended run due to a lowered amount of shrimp crop in that area from the high salinities and recent red tide... Fish seem to be holding out for what shrimp there is to trickle out of the marsh.. for whatever reason they are there and should be till Xmas. We were using gulp curl tails white, char, and dark green on 1/16th to 1/8th heads bouncing it off the bottom back to the boat. I did catch the biggest flounder of the day on a brown TriggerX shrimp fished same fashion. Fish was 23inches and nearly 6lbs... it was a fat doormat. will post some pics very soon. Half of the other flounder caught were all 16 - 20 inches as well.

So if you thought the flounder run was over, you thought wrong ;-)

Give Joey and Earnest a call .. they are running a special between now and Dec 25th .. half day flounder trip $350. Joey Barnett - 979-799-5421

Tobin
http://www.troutsupport.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Joey and Earnest - GNETT Fishing*

here is a pic of Captains Joey Barnett and Earnest Garza


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Tobs personal beast*

Here she is... I can't imagine catching an 8... this fish was clost to 6 and was almost 3inches thick.


----------

